# Rhinestone Software GemMaster and How I use it!



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

This Thread is for Gem Master.
Share how you use it, and show pictures, to help others make the right decision on what progam or system is right for them and help educate.
MMM


----------



## dllee (Oct 7, 2010)

Can't find Gem Master how to use manual can you help? Reply to [email protected]


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

hang on, let me get you some info of where you might get a replacement manual for Gem Master


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Try this, 
it is Mesa, and they sell the Cams machines,,,, 
I believe they still use Gem Master for the Designs software.

They may be able to help you with a Manual, for Gem Master.

If not let me know and I will search more for and with you.

Sandy Jo


----------



## dllee (Oct 7, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Sorry i forgot the link,,,, 

Rhinestone Equipment


----------



## lifestar (Mar 18, 2007)

We know that a few people have been able to get the vector auto outline trace feature to work. We have tried on 4 different computers to open an Illustrator file, we are able to get the dialog box to open that that asks whether you want to choose "stone" or "vector line".... we choose vector line, and the software crashes.

Anyone have any suggestions? How are others able to get this feature to work?

Thanks for starting this thread Sandy Jo!


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

I think that you would need to contact Coldesi, They have all of North America for the Cams now. If you PM me with an email address I can send you the manual off the CD I have along with a Video Tutorial. 

As far as the the Vector art trace feature - I was told that they will have a new version out in April that does not crash - Hope that it arrives on time and the not crashing would be nice!


----------



## api (Nov 22, 2009)

The "CrapMaster" accepts Version 7 and 8 Illustrator files only. I hope that was your problem but with this junk software you never know...


----------



## lifestar (Mar 18, 2007)

rhinestonetransf said:


> I think that you would need to contact Coldesi, They have all of North America for the Cams now. If you PM me with an email address I can send you the manual off the CD I have along with a Video Tutorial.
> 
> As far as the the Vector art trace feature - I was told that they will have a new version out in April that does not crash - Hope that it arrives on time and the not crashing would be nice!


Thanks Scott... yes Coldesi did let us know that yesterday... just anxious as some people have it working nicely already for them!

Holy cow- you were given a video tutorial CD with your GM? Wow our distributor really stunk!


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

Yes - not only that but Allen at Coldesi has a couple of how to videos for the machine. You will find that he knows the machine inside and out and is a great teacher. We have learned so much from him. Lifestar let me know if you want the video and I can send it to you.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Scott, 
Can you post the web site for other and me,, lol

for the place you got your cd manual and machine please,, 

Thanks,, 

Sandy jo


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

Sandy Jo,

Here is a link the the Video www.myrhinestonetransfers.com/Cams-Manual.zip I zipped it but it is still large.

We bought our machines from Alex at Embroidery Machines, Screen Printing, Digitizing, Heat Press.

I'm looking for a paper manual for GemMaster and will post it if I find it.


----------



## lifestar (Mar 18, 2007)

We have an old paper manual- from version 2.6- not much help anyway.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

rhinestonetransf said:


> Sandy Jo,
> 
> Here is a link the the Video www.myrhinestonetransfers.com/Cams-Manual.zip I zipped it but it is still large.
> 
> ...


Thank you scott for all the info,, 

Sandy jo


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

The manual SHOULD be on the same CD the GemMaster software is on. Of cours I stress the word SHOULD. I really hope they improve this software, it sucks!!! I create most design in DAS software and convert it over to GM. Right now I save and import everything as an Adobe Illustrator V8.0 from Corel Draw and don't have any problems. 

Hope you get it all figured out.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Diana,, 

That is great news,, that you can create in a different program,,, and import into gem master

I did hear talk at the Dax show, that possible they are looking at a new software for the cams machine but not sure if they are moving forward with it or when.


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

Someone else i know from this forum recenlty purchase software called HotFix. Era They specialize in embroidery software and just came out with the HotFix version. It's suppose to work with Camms machines and she really likes it. The only issue she's had so far is that sometime you don't know which color/size is going to which hopper. I've tried to email the company to get some info twice, but so far I've had no response....which isn't good. On-Line Purchase If anyone else has used this program, please chime in.


----------



## lifestar (Mar 18, 2007)

diana13t said:


> Someone else i know from this forum recenlty purchase software called HotFix. Era They specialize in embroidery software and just came out with the HotFix version. It's suppose to work with Camms machines and she really likes it. The only issue she's had so far is that sometime you don't know which color/size is going to which hopper. I've tried to email the company to get some info twice, but so far I've had no response....which isn't good. On-Line Purchase If anyone else has used this program, please chime in.


WOW Diana.... just watched a couple of videos on this software... looks pretty good! Wish they had a try before you buy to make sure it does what it says. Anybody else use this?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I think this would be a great match for cams machines,, as well.
Looks alot more user friendly then the gem master


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

Is this the same software you guys are talking about?

Below is a copy of an email about new rhinestone software - I think they are at the ISS Shows.


We are happy to announce the availability of DESIGN ERA v11, our new software package for the apparel decoration.

We have uploaded some information about the Embroidery Creation (STITCH ERA), Rhinestone creation software (HOT FIX STONE ERA) and the Sequin/Spangle creation software (HOT FIX SEQUIN ERA) to www.d-era.com (DESIGN ERA product line).

According to the users needs, each software application can be purchased as a standalone product, or all the modules can be integrated in one only product. When all the modules are integrated, it is possible to create designs containing EMBROIDERY (with specialties), HOT FIX RHINESTONE & HOT FIX SEQUIN together. The user may then export to different kinds of machines, of several brands & models.

Please let me know if you have any interes on this new software package.

Thank you,
Claudio Lew
Sierra Technology Group

www.D-ERA.com


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

Sorry - found the link and it is the same - If you are looking at the software it doesn't work with any of the old Cams only new ones that allow you to run designs from a USB memory card. We can't do that with our machines so the software wasn't an option for us.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Back to GemMaster, I have a customer needing a way to convert her GemMaster files to KNK Studio for cutting new templates. I came up with using a Print to PDF method for her. It was actually using Nitro PDF, but then I tested out CutePDF and it works more easily. Anyhow, I made a video showing how to install Cute PDF and then use it. This method should also work for any vector program that will import PDF files and retain the vector nature of the circles or other designs. 

Using Cute PDF to Convert Gem Master Files

One more thing... one of my embroidery customers is also now using Cute PDF to convert her embroidery files so that she cut can the shapes from fabric using her Klic-N-Kut and then embroider those cut shapes in her original embroidery software.  The sizing is retained which makes it a fairly fast and accurate process.


----------



## rtfulk (Nov 30, 2007)

I had the Gem Master instruction video on my CD as well, the only problem is there is no sound and you basically have to sit and follow the mouse and read the captions. It was inforamative, but boring.

The Cams video Allen made is now on SWF East site under Support then Cams.



Randy


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

SandyMcC said:


> Back to GemMaster, I have a customer needing a way to convert her GemMaster files to KNK Studio for cutting new templates. I came up with using a Print to PDF method for her. It was actually using Nitro PDF, but then I tested out CutePDF and it works more easily. Anyhow, I made a video showing how to install Cute PDF and then use it. This method should also work for any vector program that will import PDF files and retain the vector nature of the circles or other designs.
> 
> Using Cute PDF to Convert Gem Master Files
> 
> One more thing... one of my embroidery customers is also now using Cute PDF to convert her embroidery files so that she cut can the shapes from fabric using her Klic-N-Kut and then embroider those cut shapes in her original embroidery software.  The sizing is retained which makes it a fairly fast and accurate process.


Sandy McC...how would you do the reverse and take a KNK or ACS file and import it into the Gem Master program?


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

BlingItOn said:


> Sandy McC...how would you do the reverse and take a KNK or ACS file and import it into the Gem Master program?


Well, I've now found out there are two different Gem Master programs and the one I used in my video is not the same one that was being discussed at the beginning of this thread. 

So, the one that I was using imports in a limited number of formats... its own specific .yng and then a number of raster formats.

The other Gem Master might possibly import vector and raster formats? In that case, the main vector formats that export from KNK Studio include .pdf, .ai, .eps, .dxf, .svg, and .plt. And then the usual raster formats: .bmp, .jpg, .png, .tif.

Hope this helps.


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

Sandy,

What is the version number of your GemMaster?


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

rhinestonetransf said:


> Sandy,
> 
> What is the version number of your GemMaster?


The version used in the video is 2.6.


----------



## blairbsb (May 13, 2008)

Sandy can you send me your site link, I can't get the one in your signature to work? TIa, bb


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

blairbsb said:


> Sandy can you send me your site link, I can't get the one in your signature to work? TIa, bb


Try again now. My site was down for a while late yesterday.


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

Sorry it took me so long to get the pdf manual online for GemMaster but here is the link.  

www.myrhinestonetransfers.com/GemMastermanual.pdf

When I get an updated Manual I will post it also.


----------



## Claudio (Jan 24, 2011)

It was compatible with the new CAMS machine only. At this time DESIGN ERA is also compatible with old CAMS machines (connected to the serial port with the same cable as GemMaster). Not only it can replace GemMaster, it is also compatible with other automatic hotfix stone & sequin machines. And it produces stones stencils too.
Can be purchased from Mesa Distributors or directly from the manufacturer website.


----------



## Ponigirl (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi All,
I am new to this post and am amazed at how much information is available. It is great to see so many knowledgeable people willing to share and help each other!
I have been using the GemMaster software for a couple of weeks but I have no manual. There is a particular function that I can't figure out. There are 2 Icons called ANGLE1 and ANGLE2 (they look like little stairs). When I click them nothing seems to happen and nothing seems to change when I am placing stones if they are clicked. Any information would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

I have attached a jpg - Let me know if these are the tools you wanted to know about.


----------



## Ponigirl (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi Scott,

Thanks for the speedy reply and the help.

Yes, that is exactly the tool I was asking about.....I think I understand the angle2 explanation as it sounds like it relates to text only…..I have no idea of the meaning of Angle1. Do you ever use these options?

Thanks, Sue


----------



## smidgen (Feb 21, 2012)

rhinestonetransf said:


> Yes - not only that but Allen at Coldesi has a couple of how to videos for the machine. You will find that he knows the machine inside and out and is a great teacher. We have learned so much from him. Lifestar let me know if you want the video and I can send it to you.


Could you also send me a copy of the video?? This software is kicking my......


----------



## kbward (Aug 17, 2010)

Are there any video tutorials on how to use the GemMaster software?


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

Contact Allen at Col-Desi - He has one or two videos.


----------



## kbward (Aug 17, 2010)

My main question is how to change a jpeg or bmp to a rhinestone pattern in GemMaster. Do I have to trace the image then apply stones to the traced lines?


----------



## api (Nov 22, 2009)

kbward said:


> My main question is how to change a jpeg or bmp to a rhinestone pattern in GemMaster. Do I have to trace the image then apply stones to the traced lines?


 
You have 3 options:

*1.) Manual stone placement*

In GemMaster you can manually place stones over the jpg (bmp) image layer.


*2.) Vector import as Vector Line*

You have to trace the bitmap first, save the vector lines in Illustrator (.ai) version 7 or 8 file format, then import the .ai file into GemMaster as VECTOR LINE.


*3.) Vector import as Stone DOT*

You can create an Illustrator file from individual "stones" dots, then import the file as STONE DOT.


----------



## Clair9103 (Jul 12, 2012)

Some just told me from a rhinestone setting machine that you can get Gem master rhinestone software for free. Would anyone know where to get it from?


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Clair9103 said:


> Some just told me from a rhinestone setting machine that you can get Gem master rhinestone software for free. Would anyone know where to get it from?


About 6-7 years ago I downloaded a free version of Gem master software. I couldn't figure out how to use it so I deleted it. A few years later I tried to look for it again but never had any luck finding the website again that I got it from. They may have removed the free download version from their website.


----------



## golinux (Mar 30, 2013)

BlingItOn said:


> About 6-7 years ago I downloaded a free version of Gem master software. I couldn't figure out how to use it so I deleted it. A few years later I tried to look for it again but never had any luck finding the website again that I got it from. They may have removed the free download version from their website.


If it is free, can someone send it to my email or give me a link for download?

golinux (at) tiscalinet.it

What is the last version?
Thank you so much.


----------



## golinux (Mar 30, 2013)

Any news about free version?


----------

